# Hymer - Truma Drain Down Query.....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Following the timely advice from geo about impending frosts, thought i'd drain the system down this afternoon as we don't plan to use the van for a week or so.

Followed the procedures: 
I opened the dump valve on the Combi Boiler (C6002eh) and undid both hot and cold drain taps in the garage, opened all the taps in the van and finally took the top off the tank to aid flow. Water started to flow but at a pathetically slow rate.
The tank was only about 1/2 full (50ltrs) but it took well over an hour for the system to drain fully.

There is no other drain taps for the tank that I can see or any reference to another one in the handbook.

Does it always take so long to drain a Hymer system or have I missed something glaringly obvious?

If this is normal i'm not too impressed as i've always been able to drain all my previous vans in around 10 mins tops.

TIA

pete.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Peejay, did you pull the plug out of the tank? or you may have the tank drain at the side of the tank, Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve,

The tank is a tight fit under the dinette seat with no access internally to the sides, only the top, i've looked everywhere under the van but can't find another tap or plug, theres nothing mentioned in the handbook but its more of a generic one referring to all hymer models.

pete


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Pete,
If you have another look inside the tank through the top cover you should be able to see the pump extending down into the tank. If you have a slim arm try and push the pump slightly to one side and you might find the plug underneath. That's where it is on my Hymer 655
Hope it works for you. 

Regards, Tom


Toujours a Vacance !


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Tom,

I'll give that a try tommorrow when its light, better not go out there at the moment, might get trick or treated :wink: 

pete


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peejay 
Try unscrewing the cap that holds/supports the pump and you may find a small plug. That works on my Hymer T575GT 
Steve F 

(Zoro)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Steve;

Thanks for that. I'll have a look tommorrow. 

pete.


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

On our Hymer the plug is directly beneath the pump. I find I have to unscrew the pump and lift it out to get my hand down to the plug (although my other half has smaller hands and forearms and can reach the plug via the blue inspection cap on top of the tank.) 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks refuel,

I'll report back tommorrow as to whether i've got a 'plug' like everyone else seems to have :? 


pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, you were all correct  

Theres a little bung hidden underneath the pump, a bit fiddly to get to but no probs now I know its there.

A little bit underwhelmed really, it being a Hymer, I was expecting some practical well engineered drain down valve but no, just a tiny little bung like you used to get on caravan sinks.

Oh, and i've also found reference to it in the handbook as well.
Note to self - RTFM properly in future :roll: 

Thanks for all the replies, what would we all do without this forum!

pete


----------

